# Kenmore do not close well



## ilyaz (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a Kenmore 106.54596400 that's 10 years old. It's a side-by-side. At the top it leans against a side wall that was installed incorrectly between the top cabinet and the countertop during the remodeling (the wall is not vertical as yo can see from two of the photos). It's been like that for about 5 years and the fridge seemed to be working fine. Recently we noticed a change for the worse: unless you close the right (fridge compartment) door very carefully, it would pop back open. We also noticed that the left (freezer) door is not slightly higher than the right door (see photos). I places a level on top of the fridge and it shows that it's fairly level, maybe just a tad bit off.

How can I get it to close well again? Does it have anything to do with it leaning against the side wall?

Thx


----------



## jeff1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi,

Door closing cam broken/cracked on the bottom hinge is possible...







 LINK> Upper cam in bottom of door






 LINK> Lower door closing cam

jeff.


----------

